# 1366 x 768 maximum compatible external monitor screen size?



## a_medico (Mar 23, 2014)

I had almost fixed 27 inch AOC external monitor for my 14 inch laptop, when a friend said the display wouldnt be good because of the max resolution.

Max resolution of my laptop is 1366 x 768. What would be the maximum size of external monitor compatible with this resolution? Will it be too bad on 27 inch monitor?

Update - Laptop details

Update :

IdeaPad Y480 Laptop
Processor 2.3GHz Intel Core i7-3610QM
Memory 8GB, 1,600MHz DDR3
Hard drive 750GB 5,400rpm
Chipset Intel HM77
Graphics Nvidia GeForce GT 640M / Intel HD4000
Operating system Windows 7 Home Premium (64-bit)
Dimensions (WD) 13.6x9.4 inches
Height 1.3 inches
Screen size (diagonal) 14 inches
VGA plus HDMI

Intended purchase - AOC i2769Vm


----------



## kundalus (Mar 23, 2014)

Resolution is related to monitor or display screen. In Ur case u might have to change the resolution each time u r trying to change from laptop to external n vice versa.


----------



## a_medico (Mar 24, 2014)

Update - Laptop details

Update :

IdeaPad Y480 Laptop
Processor    2.3GHz Intel Core i7-3610QM
Memory    8GB, 1,600MHz DDR3
Hard drive    750GB 5,400rpm
Chipset    Intel HM77
Graphics    Nvidia GeForce GT 640M / Intel HD4000
Operating system    Windows 7 Home Premium (64-bit)
Dimensions (WD)    13.6x9.4 inches
Height    1.3 inches
Screen size (diagonal)    14 inches
VGA plus HDMI

Intended purchase - AOC i2769Vm


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 24, 2014)

laptop screen resolution has nothing to do with external monitor resolution.when you connect an external monitor to laptop,windows gives you 4 options when pressing win key+P:
1)computer only(external monitor off)
2)duplicate(same display on laptop screen & external monitor with lower resolution among the 2 screens.i.e.between 1366*768 laptop screen & 1080p external screen,1366*768 will be selected for both screens)
3)extend(display split between 2 screens)
most common usage-->4)projector only(laptop screen off,external screen on with whatever native resolution that external screen has is automatically selected by windows)


----------



## a_medico (Mar 24, 2014)

So is Y480 compatible with i2769? Will the display good enough for ms word, lightroom for photo editing and some occasional movies?


----------



## Gollum (Mar 24, 2014)

dont duplicate, use extended mode
1920x1080 is good


----------



## a_medico (Mar 24, 2014)

Gollum said:


> dont duplicate, use extended mode
> 1920x1080 is good



Will it improve the display?


----------

